# Wade spot help! - Crystal Beach Area



## RBeam27 (Jan 16, 2019)

A buddy and I have rented a home for our families to enjoy the beach for a few days the end of this week. It’s located on the bay side of Crystal Beach between Bird Island and Snake Island.

He is really eager to bay fish for the first time and I don’t have much knowledge on where to wade in this area. I’m more familiar with the North shore line of West bay and get to those spots by boat. I’m looking for some suggested spots where we could walk in anywhere close to this area? Also, parking suggestions for those spots.

If anyone would be willing to share a map with circled areas that are good to target and parking suggestions it would really be appreciated! Trying to sneak away a few mornings and show a friend who hasn’t had the opportunity to wade fish like I have a good time!


----------



## RBeam27 (Jan 16, 2019)

*Jamaica Beach! Wrong info!*

This is actually for the Jamaica beach area on the bay side!


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I am not familiar with the area, but get the Hook-N-line fishing maps for that area. Then look at Google Earth and plan you a wade. I will soon be learning Galveston.


----------

